# long time no contact you



## zhli

hello,friends.
when i write email to friend.we didn't contact long time.
so I will write" Long time no contact with you,how about you and your business?
so how do i write in Türkçe

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## zhli

if i write " Long time no contact with you,how about you and your business recently?

how do i say

no teacher. no grammer book. i feel hard to learn


----------



## kloie

well i have found.
Ne zamandır/kaç zamandır görüşmedik (see) which on the site says long time no see
Ne zamandır/kaç zamandır haber yok (hear)


----------



## sefer

You can say that

"Uzun zaman oldu görüşmeyeli. Nasılsın, işlerin nasıl gidiyor?"

or

"Ne zamandır görüşemedik. Nasılsın, işlerin nasıl gidiyor?"


----------



## miraculeuse

sefer said:


> "Uzun zaman oldu görüşmeyeli. Nasılsın, işlerin nasıl gidiyor?"
> or
> "Ne zamandır görüşemedik. Nasılsın, işlerin nasıl gidiyor?"



*these are good but also you would say:
Senden haber almayalı çok oldu. Nasılsın, işlerin nasıl gidiyor?
*


----------



## miraculeuse

zhli said:


> how do i say
> no teacher. no grammer book. i feel hard to learn



*If I make a correct and exact sentence:

Öğretmen ve dilbilgisi kitabı olmadan öğrenmek zor gibi gözüküyor.*


----------



## vatrahos

What does **[y]eli** mean? 
In the verbs *görüşmeyeli* / *almayalı*, what form is this?


----------



## miraculeuse

*it's like "-den beri" so , we can say, 

"since I've seen you"*


----------



## vatrahos

Thanks. And what about the grammatical form: what is it?  It's difficult for me to decode.


----------



## Rallino

I think there is no grammatical name for it. We use -eli, we add it to the stem of the verb, and it gives us the meaning: since, for ..etc, the duration. 

For example: 

Sen Yunanistan'a *geleli* (gel-eli) ne kadar zaman oldu? - How long has it been *since you came* to Greece?

Daha yemek *yiyeli* (ye - eli ) yarım bile saat olmadı; havuzda yüzmemelisin.  - It's not even been half an hour since you ate, you shouldn't swim in the pool.

Same way you can do the negative too, to express how long have you *NOT  *been doing something:

Bisiklete *binmeyeli* (bin-me-eli) 5 yıl oldu. = It's been 5 years that I haven't been riding bicycle.

Does it help a bit?


----------



## miraculeuse

Rallino said:


> Does it help a bit?



*A bit ? Rallino postlarını şaşkınlıkla izliyorum. Kitap falan yazmalısın gerçekten. Bu kadar cümle aklına nasıl geliyor? Bir yaşıtın olarak seni tebrik etmek istiyorum. 
*


----------



## Volcano

*I would say: 

Seninle görüşmeyeli uzun zaman oldu.*


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> Thanks. And what about the grammatical form: what is it? It's difficult for me to decode.


 
Arkadaşımız hatırlayamadı heralde yardımcı olayım.Dilbilgisindeki ismi
*Zarf fiiller (ulaçlar)*

Zarf fiilde,fiile eklendiğinde cümlede durum,zaman,miktar ve bağlaç görevindedir.

Türkçedeki Zarf fiiller:

*ip:*Sevip,gidip,gelip....

Önce yazıp sonra sildi,gelip gidip bana bakıyor,

*-ince:*Durunca ,gidince ...

Hayat sevince güzeldir.

*-eli:*Yapalı ,edeli....

Sen gittin gideli buralara gelmiyor.Ben kendimi bildim bileli bu böyle

*-dikçe:*Duydukça,sildikçe ...

Uyudukça uyuyası geliyor.İnsan okudukça kendini geliştirir.

*-diğinde :*Duyduğunda....

O bize geldiğinde çok küçüktü

*-ken: *giderken...

Sen geçerken sahilden sessizce,gemiler kalkar yüreğimden gizlice 

*-erek:*Severek,giderek,gelerek...

İnsan hata yaparak kendini geliştirir.

*-esiye:*veresiye,doyasıya...

Sen yapasıya kadar ben patlarım 

*-ar-maz:*Gelir gelmez,döner dönmez yapar yapmaz ...

Doğar doğmaz ağladı

*-meksizin / -emadan:* Beklemeksizin (beklemeden),sevmeksizin(sevmeden),yapmaksızın(yapmadan)

Karşılık beklemeksizin iyilik yapar=Karşılık beklemeden iyilik yapar



Şimdi diyeceksin bunları kim ezberliyecek (okullarda hep öğretilir bu zarf fiillerin akılda kalması için bir cümle yapmışlar şöyle ki:

_(kenyalı asiye emadan ince ip arakladıkça)_


----------



## Rallino

miraculeuse said:


> *A bit ? Rallino postlarını şaşkınlıkla izliyorum. Kitap falan yazmalısın gerçekten. Bu kadar cümle aklına nasıl geliyor? Bir yaşıtın olarak seni tebrik etmek istiyorum.
> *



Hehe Teşekkürler  Ben de her yeni soru karşısında düşünüyorum, yoksa engin bir türkçe bilgim yok aslında ^^


----------



## vatrahos

Rallino said:


> I think there is no grammatical name for it. We use -eli, we add it to the stem of the verb, and it gives us the meaning: since, for ..etc, the duration.



açıklaman icin teşekkür ederim. Dilbilgisi kitabımda bu eği "beri" ile de buluyorum:

- geleli
veya: "geleli beri"
veya: "geleli-den beri"
veya: "gel-di gel-eli"



bu biçimler az mı alışılmış veya modası mı geçmiş acaba? bunların hepsini şu cümlede kullanabilir miyiz:

arkadaşımız ayrılalı iki hafta oldu


----------



## Rallino

vatrahos said:


> açıklaman icin teşekkür ederim. Dilbilgisi kitabımda bu eği "beri" ile de buluyorum:
> 
> - geleli
> veya: "geleli beri" *This sounds strage.* We usually say geldiğinden beri
> veya: "geleli-den beri" *This is wrong. I've never seen it used.*
> veya: "gel-di gel-eli" *This is ok, mostly in spoken language.*
> 
> 
> 
> bu biçimler az *mı* alışılmış veya modası *mı* geçmiş acaba? bunların hepsini şu cümlede kullanabilir miyiz:
> 
> arkadaşımız ayrılalı iki hafta oldu



Arkadaşımız ayrıldığından beri iki hafta geçti. 
Arkadaşımız ayrıldı ayrılalı iki hafta geçti.

-> For these sentences, "geçti" sounds better than "oldu".


----------



## vatrahos

"oldu" [eli]'le mi, "geçti" [diği(m)dan beri] ve [-di(m) -eli]'le mi kullanılır?


----------



## Volcano

Rallino said:


> I think there is no grammatical name for it.





vatrahos said:


> açıklaman icin teşekkür ederim. Dilbilgisi kitabımda bu eği "beri" ile de buluyorum:
> 
> - geleli
> veya: "geleli beri"
> veya: "geleli-den beri"
> veya: "gel-di gel-eli"
> 
> bu biçimler az mı alışılmış veya modası mı geçmiş acaba? bunların hepsini şu cümlede kullanabilir miyiz:
> 
> arkadaşımız ayrılalı iki hafta oldu



*Geldiğinden beri - **Adverbial clause** with a preposition

Geldi geleli - Adverbial clause 

It has been two weeks since our friend left - Arkadaşımız ayrılalı iki hafta oldu.

Ayrılalı is the same with geleli, **adverbial clause.*


----------



## lepanto

you can say it also in speaking language as "görüşmeyeli baya oldu. or baya zaman oldu.


----------

